# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] dv6-3060ev

## toni31

Έχω το παραπάνω λάπτοπ και ψάχνω να βρω το ακριβές σχηματικό για την έκδοση του. 
  DA0LX8MB6D0  REV D είναι LX89
  Το πρόβλημά του είναι κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στο +VIN αν έχει κάτσει κάτι παρόμοιο σε κάποιον θα ήθελα την γνώμη του.

----------


## atsio

Αντώνη δώσε μου το  email σου για να στο στείλω.

----------

